# Mailen klappt nur so halb



## trix (5. März 2012)

Hallo! Erstmal herzlichen Dank für das tolle 
*Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] Tutorial.*

Die Installation klappte hervorragend in einer VM, doch ich musste erst das Handbuch erwerben, um den Mailserver einzurichten.


Ich rufe mit zwei Konten ab, einmal über gmx und einmal über Strato. Ich greife per Outlook mit Imap darauf zu, die SMTP Authenf. ist bei beiden Konten angeschaltet. Möchte ich jedoch zu anderen Emailkonten, wie Freenet oder Strato etwas schicken, bekomme ich bei Freenet folgende Antwort>



<empfänger@freenet.de>: host mx.freenet.de[195.4.92.9] said: 550 Submission from
      dynamic IP 217.231.198.159 requires authentication (in reply to RCPT TO
      command)


und bei Strato



      'empfänger@strato.eu' am 05.03.2012 20:45
            550 5.1.1 <empfänger@strato.eu>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table

    [FONT=&quot]In der Mailbox habe ich einmal den GMX und den Stratouser eingerichtet. Unter Email als Domain ebenfalls die jeweiligen Porvider, obwohl ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob das überhaupt sein muss (bin absoluter Anfänger).


Hier meine Postfix main.cf[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]







> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> # line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
> # is /etc/mailname.
> ...


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


viele Grüße


Trix


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

Du versuchst von einer dynamischen IP Adresseaus zu versenden, dies wird aber von den meisten Mailservern als SPAM angesehen und geblockt.

Um das zu umgehen musst Du über einen relayhost versenden, also z.B. über Freenet. Dazu trägst Du unter System > Server Config > Mail bei Relayhost den Freenet smtp Server sowie Deinen Freenet user und das Passwort ein.


----------



## trix (6. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
  Bei dieser Lösung war ich auch schon, nur hatte ich den Relayhost direkt in die cf Datei eingetragen und mit einem Verweis auf eine neu angelegte pwd Datei versehen, wo der der Anmeldename mit Benutzerpasswort abgespeichert war. Das klappte auch recht gut, doch da gab es, genau wie jetzt , Probleme mit dem Versenden von der Stratoadresse aus. 
  <Benutzer@freenet.de>: host mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20] said: 550 5.7.0 Sender
      address does not belong to logged in user {mp004} (in reply to MAIL FROM
      command)
  Kann man auch mehrere Relayhosts aktivieren?


----------



## Till (6. März 2012)

Postfix 2.3.0 + Absender-abhängiges Mail-Relay mit SMTP-Auth für ausgehende Mails - Server Support Forum

http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#sender_dependent_relayhost_maps


----------



## trix (6. März 2012)

Lieber Till, das ist für mich wie Weihnachten und Neujahr zusammen.

Ich habe hier zwar noch ein Exim mit fetchmail zu laufen, wo man irgendwo genau die Daten hinterlegen musste, was dann auch von Anfang an klappte, doch da ich nun auf IPS3 umsteigen möchte, ist mir das schon eine sehr große Hilfe gewesen.

Einfacher kommt man nicht an einen funktionierenden Mailserver.

vielen Dank und fülle Grüße

Trix


----------

